
If Seo is Dead? 10 Questions - wisdomtalks
http://wisdomtalks.com/if-seo-is-dead-10-questions/
======
mickyy
SEO is changing its direction. I don't think SEO will be dead. Fresh material
and Social media are the key.

------
wisdomtalks
Please give your valueable comments

